# rape theory



## Bubbly Sink (Jun 14, 2021)

RAPE THEORY : When is the last time you have raped or been raped and truly enjoyed it like you were supposed to? Never? Thought so. Coincidence? No. From the dawn of time, man has found comfort and joy in raping enemies, women, and effeminate males. Now, we live in a world where the system doesn't allow us to attack our enemies, let alone rape, unless they are Israel's enemies, for example in the Abu Ghraib POW prison, where Israeli mercenaries constantly rape Iraqi conscripts. Rape is not inherently bad, but society has skewed our perception of it to see it as evil and inhumane. History has shown that in all actuality, it is the opposite. Rape is an amazing motivator and is not only a defense tactic but can strengthen positive relationships. General knowledge and history has shown that women are happier and feel more secure in relationships while being "raped". Why do you think it's so hard for women to become wet and ready unless dominance is asserted by the man in a harsh, restraining way? Anti-rape propaganda is a ploy to eliminate the white race and let Africans outbreed us through their rape. "Consent" in Hebrew directly translates to "ploy to eliminate the goyim". Through soap and deodorant usage in white countries, we have steadily seen not only rape rapes go down but marriage and pregnancy as well. Depression and suicide are on an astronomical rise ever since rape has become taboo. This is clear causation; not correlation. Why do you think birth rates and sex enjoying rates are so high in Israel and the middle east compared to the west? Because violent, forceful sex is not so taboo. The term "rape" is overused and abused. We are focusing too much on the word "rape" instead of actually engaging in wild, untamed predator-prey type sex.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jun 14, 2021)

Rape yourself with a cactus


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 14, 2021)

i try to rape at least once a day but sometimes i skip a day, my schedule is just too busy these days.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jun 14, 2021)

I thought you were just shitposting this week out of spite or something but after seeing this I'm fairly certain you really are off your meds.


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Jun 14, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Rape yourself with a cactus


No that is painful


DumbDude42 said:


> I try to rape at least once a day but sometimes i skip a day, my schedule is just too busy these days.


Please be serious for this discussion this is a very serious topic


CBDsoap said:


> I thought you were just shitposting this week out of spite or something but after seeing this I'm fairly certain you really are off your meds.


I am because drugs are for israeli


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Jun 14, 2021)

DEODERANT THEORY: When is the last time you met someone who wears cheap aluminum deodorant who has avid amounts of sex daily? Never? Is this a coincidence? No. Let's take a look at one of the main cheap men's deodorant brands; Speed Stick. This brand is owned by Colgate-Palmolive; which is Israeli controlled. Don't believe me? Google "isreali importer worked with Colgate-Palmolive to keep monopoly, investigation alleges" and read up. So what are the effects of slathering our sweating underarms in these Jewish cancer sticks? Detrimental ones. Not only are you raising your risks of cancer and lowering your pheromones and sex drive, but you are quite literally being marinated and seasoned for Jewish feast. The heavy aluminum in the deodorant soaks into your skin and travels throughout your body; giving your innards almost a salty-MSG taste. They are seasoning you from the inside out through this deodorant so that eventually, in 15 years when you develop some kind of "cancer" or die of mysterious causes, they can fire up their grill and have savory goyim for dinner. Deodorant is very obviously a Jewish ploy to exterminate the white race. Instead, either abstain from deodorant entirely, or find a natural (NON JEW-OWNED) chemical free deodorant brand.


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Jun 14, 2021)

MASTURBATION THEORY: When is the last time you met a man who uses a fleshlight that has many children and an avid sex life? No? The root cause of why this is is simple. Masturbation is a tool of the Jew used to keep the aryan man down by taking his fungal life essence through his semen and converting it into conscious power, then beaming it into the Jewish C-consciousness. As such, the jews will become stronger with the fungal aryan life essense they have just absorbed. All in all, masturbation is a jewish ploy. Every time an aryan woman squirts from masturbation, there is symbolically a jewish man with his head stuck between her legs waiting to lap up the sweet juice. In some such cases, there really is. Jews not only fungally transfer aryan's cum to themselves, but sometimes acquire it firsthand. This is no coincidence, this is a direct plan and ploy. I remember reading something in the Torah I have stored in my head about how raping white women is fun, cool and hip, and that the jewish youth should indulge in it. The jews even infect the minds of young white men and women, encouraging them to have lust for jewesses and jewish men so that they are even thinking of or consuming porn of "attractive" jews while pleasuring themselves. This is a gateway that makes fungal cum absorbing easier for the jews. This is a true fact: sperm counts in Europe, Australia, The US, and New Zealand have declined by 59% since 1973. Notice how all 4 of these regions are primarily white? I don't see Israel mentioned in that list. This isn't a coincidence. The combination of masturbation, soap use, shaving, mask wearing, and thin-body praising, and sharp jawline appreciation have caused this; all things that happen to be endorsed by Jews in white countries. Be a bad goyim and stop pleasuring yourself; instead, find a real human being to be your real hero and have violent, bloody sex with them.


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Jun 14, 2021)

BIRTH CONTROL THEORY: When is the last time you met a white woman who takes birth control pills who is pregnant? Never? Do you think this is a coincidence? No, it isn't. The mass prescribing of birth control in white countries is a direct ploy to eliminate the white race. But that isn't the main topic; there are many other negative side effects of these "birth control pills" that no one ever talks about. Lets take, for example, that tap water you're drinking. Sure, its full of fluoride, but did you know its also full of estrogen? Thats right, every time you take a glug of tap water, you may as well be a male to female tranny taking an estrogen shot. Why is there estrogen in my water, you may ask. One simple word: the fungal spores that come from hormonal birth control. When women consume these Israeli cancer tablets every day, the feminine hormones not only enter but also leave their body, through their feces. And as we all know, feces is directly filtered through our tap water supply. So birth control has not only prevented pregnancies, but is forcefully making men undergo transgender hormone therapy unknowingly all at the same time. As if condoms are not vile and evil enough, now we have edible ones. There is only one solution to this: if you know or see any woman taking this "medicine", you must swiftly and with extreme fungal erosion replace all of her pills with iodine tablets, so that not only will she find herself pregnant, but also experience a yellow-tinted bowel movement. She will then chatter to all of her other Israeli influenced birth control taker friends that birth control doesn't work and they need to protest it. This will cause the Israeli birth control market to cease and die out.


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Jun 14, 2021)

JAWLINE THEORY: What do you seek most in the human body? Functionality or the look? A face with a strong facial structure with protruding bones is the weakest of the faces. The more the fat the stronger the sturdiness and reserved body fat for survival situations. When an emaciated face gets cut, there won't be any fat under the skin to protect and seal the seeping fungal wound. Without the fat, fungus will creep its way in. So why is an emaciated face the beauty standard in most white countries? This is not a coincidence. Long ago, fat was seen as a protector and a sexually arousing smooth and soft addition to a body. Now, the opposite of this idea is marketed in the (((media))) for one simple purpose: to stop the white race from breeding. The same logic here can be applied to the media brainwashing tactic tricking young white sex-havers into shaving their pubic hair. It creates a negative mindset that sex is only appropriate under certain circumstances, hence "I can't, I haven't shaved!" and "I can't, my thin summer body isn't ready, I'm too fat!" By creating this barrier, you decrease the amount of sex had, and the pleasurableness of sex also decreases because young white men and women are brainwashed into thinking sex is only good if both people are thin and shaven. When in reality, sex can be enjoyed anywhere and under all circumstances, but it is actually it is most enjoyable in the most natural state; chubbiness and unshaven beauty.


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Jun 14, 2021)

CONDOM THEORY: When is the last time you used something you learned in public school to help you have sex? You may say "I learned about birth control methods." Using a condom is not helping you have sex. That is helping you have sex incorrectly. Teens in today's America and many other white countries are being fungally mind controlled and fear mongered into being celibate weirdos and condom users. Is this a coincidence? No. Do you think Israeli teens are being told to "wrap it up"? No. This is a specific agenda to not only decrease the sexual activity of young white men and women. Schools hereby need to start teaching teens HOW to have sex instead of how NOT to have sex. Promoting the idea that sex is a baby producing STD creator with negative connotation must be stopped. Pregnancy and STDs are essential to life and sexual fungal energy. The entire modern "sex ed" is just a major Israeli ply to lower children born in wedlock, lower children born in general, and make it so that sex havers are having sex for temporary pleasure instead of eternal aryan familital pleasure.


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Jun 14, 2021)

MASK THEORY: When is the last time you had sexual intercourse with a woman while wearing a mask? Is the answer "never"? Is this a coincidence? No. Every time you slip that little face kippah over your pure aryan airways, you are inhaling six million different phytoestrogenic microplastics that fungally enter your now sissified alveoli, consequently making your penis retract slowly back into you and all of your body hair fall off. As we have seen in society over the past year facing the plandemic, the rise in celibate femboy porn consumers has gone up drastically. The entire mask mandate is an Israeli ploy to get the white race to submit into degeneracy, become compliant with homosexual nigger rapists, destroy the family unit, lower the birth rate, and encourage removal of pubic hair. The same (((people))) who want you to use soap are the ones encouraging you to double-mask. Soap, or at least modern plastic bottled shower soap contains about 40% soy extract and 60% microplastics- and the human skin can absorb about 64% of it. It is metaphorically a "soy injection". This kills off your natural pheromones that were once the main breeding and rape inducer. Eliminating these pheromones and your body's natural aroma is the entire purpose of this israeli scheme, also inevitably creating the societal construct that you have to be "clean" by these onions chemical standards in order to have sex in the first place. This is no coincidence. And it has proven itself to be entirely successful in destroying both essential masculinity and femininity, throw away your soap. Only wash with exfoliating sand and essential oils, or olive oil soap.


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Jun 14, 2021)

SOAP THEORY:Rank body odor back in the day was a natural sexual pheremone rape inducer
If we as a society collectively stop wearing deoderant and bathing with store bought chemically manufactured soap we can revert back to a time of social & sexual etherealism & smoothe spores of aryan fulness along with a reduction in acne and eczema type skin irritations which mainly affect the majority of its possesors today due to poor diet and overuse of lab manufactured "skin care" & "soap" actually designed to make your pure and gentilic skin worse over time.  "Rank body odor" itself is not negative, in fact the only reason we percieve it that was is we are so used to the faux scents of softsoap & lab manufactured "essential oils" our body goes through a "detox" period of these culture and race stealing plastic bottled products. Before these were ever introduced to our society and began being used, the "rank" odor would have never existed in the first place because the body's PH would never be unbalanced due to use of these products.  It would have simply been natural human pheremones back then, which are natural indicators to mates that can induce the urge to breed.  The invention of modern day soap (aka glycerin) was a ploy to help deter us from breeding by eliminating these natural pheremones.
Soap is not the only factor of modern day society that deters the human's natural urge to breed.  The mass advertising of a clean shaven woman and even man, the societal construct of where it is and isnt "appropriate" to procreate, the false conception that you have to be "clean", these ideas spoon fed to us by propaganda from Israel.
Even society's lie that you have to change clothes every day in order to be "presentable". The human body is meant to be nude in the first place so wearing clothes at all is already a societal boundary.  German nudist beaches (in the 70s)  were some of the most primitive and free from society's lies safe havens. We no longer have these conviniences.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jun 14, 2021)

What the fuck am I reading


----------



## StreetGangsta (Jun 14, 2021)

Are you autistic? I feel sorry for your sad existence that consists of posting these "theories".


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jun 14, 2021)

StreetGangsta said:


> Are you autistic? I feel sorry for your sad existence that consists of posting these "theories".


She/he/it/ze is just a schizophrenic


----------



## Just A Butt (Jun 14, 2021)

he isn't crazy, he's just a faggot trying to bait a ban. 

but he can't even do that right.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Jun 14, 2021)

Bubbly Sink Theory: When was the last time Bubbly Sink tried to suck up to SIGSEGV?


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jun 14, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> he isn't crazy, he's just a faggot trying to bait a ban.
> 
> but he can't even do that right.


So sad. Maybe she or he will finally go crazy after trying to be banned


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Jun 14, 2021)

@Null I hope you agree with my ascertations


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jun 14, 2021)

Bubbly Sink said:


> @Null I hope you agree with my ascertations


Stop trying to get null to defend you. You aren't a fat woman so he doesn't like you.
Unless you actually are a fat woman.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jun 14, 2021)

Bubbly Sink said:


> RAPE THEORY : When is the last time you have raped or been raped and truly enjoyed it like you were supposed to? Never? Thought so. Coincidence? No.


Isn't that necessarily true by definition?


----------



## Milk Mage (Jun 14, 2021)

Bubbly Sink said:


> DEODERANT THEORY: When is the last time you met someone who wears cheap aluminum deodorant who has avid amounts of sex daily? Never? Is this a coincidence? No. Let's take a look at one of the main cheap men's deodorant brands; Speed Stick. This brand is owned by Colgate-Palmolive; which is Israeli controlled. Don't believe me? Google "isreali importer worked with Colgate-Palmolive to keep monopoly, investigation alleges" and read up. So what are the effects of slathering our sweating underarms in these Jewish cancer sticks? Detrimental ones. Not only are you raising your risks of cancer and lowering your pheromones and sex drive, but you are quite literally being marinated and seasoned for Jewish feast. The heavy aluminum in the deodorant soaks into your skin and travels throughout your body; giving your innards almost a salty-MSG taste. They are seasoning you from the inside out through this deodorant so that eventually, in 15 years when you develop some kind of "cancer" or die of mysterious causes, they can fire up their grill and have savory goyim for dinner. Deodorant is very obviously a Jewish ploy to exterminate the white race. Instead, either abstain from deodorant entirely, or find a natural (NON JEW-OWNED) chemical free deodorant brand.


Could've sworn I've heard someone read out this exact text somewhere. Is this a copypasta?


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jun 14, 2021)

Show us where Null touched you


----------



## Dagobert (Jun 14, 2021)

That's just a theory, a rape theory, thanks for watching!

OP, are you OK? Because if this isn't bait, I don't like where it's going.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 14, 2021)

CBDsoap said:


> What the fuck am I reading


Some copypasta I'm about to use.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Jun 14, 2021)

Take your schizo meds OP.


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2021)

you're cringe


----------



## Donutcapybara (Jun 14, 2021)

All of you needs to be gassed.


----------



## Some JERK (Jun 14, 2021)

CBDsoap said:


> What the fuck am I reading


You're actually reading this shit?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 14, 2021)

Bubbly Sink said:


> The term "rape" is overused and abused


One might even say, raped.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Jun 14, 2021)

Some real redpills in here :^) but I don't think OP wrote them, his usual writings are hamfisted and full of typos,


----------



## Lina Colorado (Jun 14, 2021)

Stop raping this thread, OP.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jun 14, 2021)

Bubbly Sink said:


> RAPE THEORY : When is the last time you have raped or been raped and truly enjoyed it like you were supposed to? Never? Thought so. Coincidence? No. From the dawn of time, man has found comfort and joy in raping enemies, women, and effeminate males. Now, we live in a world where the system doesn't allow us to attack our enemies, let alone rape, unless they are Israel's enemies, for example in the Abu Ghraib POW prison, where Israeli mercenaries constantly rape Iraqi conscripts. Rape is not inherently bad, but society has skewed our perception of it to see it as evil and inhumane. History has shown that in all actuality, it is the opposite. Rape is an amazing motivator and is not only a defense tactic but can strengthen positive relationships. General knowledge and history has shown that women are happier and feel more secure in relationships while being "raped". Why do you think it's so hard for women to become wet and ready unless dominance is asserted by the man in a harsh, restraining way? Anti-rape propaganda is a ploy to eliminate the white race and let Africans outbreed us through their rape. "Consent" in Hebrew directly translates to "ploy to eliminate the goyim". Through soap and deodorant usage in white countries, we have steadily seen not only rape rapes go down but marriage and pregnancy as well. Depression and suicide are on an astronomical rise ever since rape has become taboo. This is clear causation; not correlation. Why do you think birth rates and sex enjoying rates are so high in Israel and the middle east compared to the west? Because violent, forceful sex is not so taboo. The term "rape" is overused and abused. We are focusing too much on the word "rape" instead of actually engaging in wild, untamed predator-prey type sex.


Nigga I ain't reading that wall of text. Holy shit...


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jun 14, 2021)

Null said:


> you're cringe


You better not feature this shit because I don't want fucking normies ruining the schizophrenia


----------



## Reporterward (Jun 14, 2021)

OP is desperately wanting to get raped. Which, by definition, means that this will never happen.
Such is the human condition.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Jun 14, 2021)

Rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape rape


----------



## Just A Butt (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Jun 14, 2021)

You know the next time you want to post @Bubbly Sink, you could always just choose to bop the bologna: with all of your headfriends it will a fucking orgy. If your headmate's dont get your consent IG that constitutes as rape?


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 14, 2021)

Bubbly Sink said:


> MASTURBATION THEORY: When is the last time you met a man who uses a fleshlight that has many children and an avid sex life? No? The root cause of why this is is simple. Masturbation is a tool of the Jew used to keep the aryan man down by taking his fungal life essence through his semen and converting it into conscious power, then beaming it into the Jewish C-consciousness. As such, the jews will become stronger with the fungal aryan life essense they have just absorbed. All in all, masturbation is a jewish ploy. Every time an aryan woman squirts from masturbation, there is symbolically a jewish man with his head stuck between her legs waiting to lap up the sweet juice. In some such cases, there really is. Jews not only fungally transfer aryan's cum to themselves, but sometimes acquire it firsthand. This is no coincidence, this is a direct plan and ploy. I remember reading something in the Torah I have stored in my head about how raping white women is fun, cool and hip, and that the jewish youth should indulge in it. The jews even infect the minds of young white men and women, encouraging them to have lust for jewesses and jewish men so that they are even thinking of or consuming porn of "attractive" jews while pleasuring themselves. This is a gateway that makes fungal cum absorbing easier for the jews. This is a true fact: sperm counts in Europe, Australia, The US, and New Zealand have declined by 59% since 1973. Notice how all 4 of these regions are primarily white? I don't see Israel mentioned in that list. This isn't a coincidence. The combination of masturbation, soap use, shaving, mask wearing, and thin-body praising, and sharp jawline appreciation have caused this; all things that happen to be endorsed by Jews in white countries. Be a bad goyim and stop pleasuring yourself; instead, find a real human being to be your real hero and have violent, bloody sex with them.


@Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg this is what happens when you have sex with the people that you meet on here.

Repent for your sins.


----------



## CatboyCumDump (Jun 14, 2021)

Bubbly Sink said:


> RAPE THEORY : When is the last time you have raped or been raped and truly enjoyed it like you were supposed to? Never? Thought so. Coincidence? No. From the dawn of time, man has found comfort and joy in raping enemies, women, and effeminate males. Now, we live in a world where the system doesn't allow us to attack our enemies, let alone rape, unless they are Israel's enemies, for example in the Abu Ghraib POW prison, where Israeli mercenaries constantly rape Iraqi conscripts. Rape is not inherently bad, but society has skewed our perception of it to see it as evil and inhumane. History has shown that in all actuality, it is the opposite. Rape is an amazing motivator and is not only a defense tactic but can strengthen positive relationships. General knowledge and history has shown that women are happier and feel more secure in relationships while being "raped". Why do you think it's so hard for women to become wet and ready unless dominance is asserted by the man in a harsh, restraining way? Anti-rape propaganda is a ploy to eliminate the white race and let Africans outbreed us through their rape. "Consent" in Hebrew directly translates to "ploy to eliminate the goyim". Through soap and deodorant usage in white countries, we have steadily seen not only rape rapes go down but marriage and pregnancy as well. Depression and suicide are on an astronomical rise ever since rape has become taboo. This is clear causation; not correlation. Why do you think birth rates and sex enjoying rates are so high in Israel and the middle east compared to the west? Because violent, forceful sex is not so taboo. The term "rape" is overused and abused. We are focusing too much on the word "rape" instead of actually engaging in wild, untamed predator-prey type sex.


RAPE


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 14, 2021)

Dagobert said:


> That's just a theory, a rape theory, thanks for watching!
> 
> OP, are you OK? Because if this isn't bait, I don't like where it's going.


He's fine.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 14, 2021)

*kill yourself *


----------



## Dagobert (Jun 14, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> He's fine.


So it's just bait then?  Disappointing, I like it when people go full schizo.


----------



## unclogged (Jun 14, 2021)

did a bot write this?


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 14, 2021)

Dagobert said:


> So it's just bait then?  Disappointing, I like it when people go full schizo.


It's too cognizant to be schizo; but you never know, since we had the carbonation grimace guy and Pamela Swain.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jun 14, 2021)

I take my dumb back, this is a funny copypasta


----------



## 419 (Jun 14, 2021)

obligatory


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2021)

Faggot theory: OP is a faggot.


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Jun 14, 2021)

Fuck all of you and stop trying to Segway yourselfs into my life


----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 14, 2021)

I like critical rape theory.


Its when I roll a dice and then buttfuck your mom


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 14, 2021)

Bubbly Sink said:


> where Israeli mercenaries constantly rape Iraqi conscripts.


based


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 14, 2021)

Bubbly Sink said:


> Fuck all of you and stop trying to Segway yourselfs into my life


Stop sniffing your own farts, retard.


----------



## MadStan (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow. I knew the title was a honey trap...but holly shit, I hope someone can Dox this guy please.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jun 14, 2021)

Bubbly Sink said:


> Fuck all of you and stop trying to Segway yourselfs into my life






Also it's not "Segway", it's "SIGSEGWay".


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> I like critical rape theory.
> 
> 
> Its when I roll a dice and then buttfuck your mom


Roll Nat20, rupture her colon with the cumshot


----------



## DancingDino (Jun 14, 2021)

Oh sweet schizo meltdown


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 14, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg this is what happens when you have sex with the people that you meet on here.
> 
> Repent for your sins.


What sins?  I've never raped anybody.   You believe lies and conjecture about a 40 year old ,  completely harmless,  incident.  What else have i done, derp?


----------



## DancingDino (Jun 14, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> What sins?  I've never raped anybody.   You believe lies and conjecture about a 40 year old ,  completely harmless,  incident.  What else have i done, derp?


Tom you are literally a self admitted pedophile dog rapist


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> What sins?  I've never raped anybody.   You believe lies and conjecture about a 40 year old ,  completely harmless,  incident.  What else have i done, derp?


You rape dogs.  You want to rape children.  You have ADMITTED THIS, you utter mongoloid.

Get back in your cell, pondscum, jesus fucking christ.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 14, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> What sins?  I've never raped anybody.   You believe lies and conjecture about a 40 year old ,  completely harmless,  incident.  What else have i done, derp?


You raped a minor ("emancipated minors" are still MINORS) and have discussed masturbating dogs a few times.

You are a rapist of animals and of children.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> You raped a minor ("emancipated minors" are still MINORS) and have discussed masturbating dogs a few times.
> 
> You are a rapist of animals and of children.


Tommy's disgusting proclivities are bad enough but the endless goddamn lying is utterly revolting

He feels enough shame about it to lie but not enough to own up to it and see a fucking therapist or something


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 14, 2021)

Lucky Strike Salesman said:


> Tom you are literally a self admitted pedophile dog rapist


The world looks completely different when you pull your head out of your ass, you fucking gullible moron. i said nothing that can RATIONALLY be called any sort of evidence of what you accuse me of, sped. get a life that doesn't involve lying about strangers, fucktard.  

You have been conditioned to believe things that aren't true by a man and his equally depraved deviant cohorts,  who is himself a scatophiliac, pedophile and zoophile  and his ,  who just made this startling admission on AMB:


@Daisymae aka sneasel said:
Old trannies are just sad though and you can't exploit them on a blog as well as forcing a young boy to be a girl.  

Regarding the pedophilia and zoophilia accusations,  Sneasel admitted a long time ago that was bullshit.  He'll be along any minute to tell you that i fap to 8 year old girls and have a collection of KP on my hard drive, also not true.   He completely misinterpreted something I said and projected his own sick baby raping fantasies into it.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 14, 2021)

REPENT MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 14, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> the dog was not "fucked" . the dog used people's palms and legs to masturbate herself on, so no, the dog didn't "ask for it" , she demanded it when she wanted somebody's hand to use to get off on


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> The world looks completely different when you pull your head out of your ass, you fucking gullible moron. i said nothing that can RATIONALLY be called any sort of evidence of what you accuse me of, sped. get a life that doesn't involve lying about strangers, fucktard.
> 
> You have been conditioned to believe things that aren't true by a man and his equally depraved deviant cohorts,  who is himself a scatophiliac, pedophile and zoophile  and his ,  who just made this startling admission on AMB:
> 
> ...


You keep tilting at the Yawning Sneasel windmill as if it matters when we have you admitting this shit yourself

I mean, you want to play "shoot the messenger" you better save a bullet for yourself Tommy boy


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 14, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> REPENT MOTHERFUCKER!


If I had fucked your mother,  you wouldn't be so stupid and I suspect you're just another one of Sneasel's sock puppets anyway, so off to the land of the ignored ignorati camped out on mount stupid.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jun 14, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> If I had fucked your mother,  you wouldn't be so stupid and I suspect you're just another one of Sneasel's sock puppets anyway, so off to the land of the ignored ignorati camped out on mount stupid.


She was probably too old for you at the time.....


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 14, 2021)

Bubbly Sink said:


> Fuck all of you and stop trying to Segway yourselfs into my life


*seriously, kys*


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 14, 2021)

So how many people did he put on his ignore list, now?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> So how many people did he put on his ignore list, now?


I'm there, I just like yelling at him.


----------



## Oughtism (Jun 14, 2021)

I truly think that OP could contribute to a better society in a meaningful way if he/she (ze?) focused on less deranged stuff.  There are a few nuggets of basedness in there.  I believe in you Bubbly!


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 14, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> I'm there, I just like yelling at him.


So does it still pop up in his notifications that I tagged him?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> So does it still pop up in his notifications that I tagged him?


Iunno.

It'd be funny if it did and he couldn't clear notes from ignored people.


----------



## DancingDino (Jun 14, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> The world looks completely different when you pull your head out of your ass, you fucking gullible moron. i said nothing that can RATIONALLY be called any sort of evidence of what you accuse me of, sped. get a life that doesn't involve lying about strangers, fucktard.
> 
> You have been conditioned to believe things that aren't true by a man and his equally depraved deviant cohorts,  who is himself a scatophiliac, pedophile and zoophile .


Blow it out your ass you old rotting pile of shit 

Do you look back on your life happily? Knowing you have made no impact on the world and will die in squalor?


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 14, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> Iunno.
> 
> It'd be funny if it did and he couldn't clear notes from ignored people.


Let me try something

@Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg why won't you defend your honor?


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 14, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> If I had fucked your mother,  you wouldn't be so stupid and I suspect you're just another one of Sneasel's sock puppets anyway, so off to the land of the ignored ignorati camped out on mount stupid.


everyone is sneasel, eh? I'm sneasel, @NerdShamer is sneasel, everyone is sneasel.

so sad. he probably masturbates to the thought of pokemon characters humiliating him as another fetish of his on top of pedoautogynephilia.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jun 15, 2021)

So I leave for 3 fucking hours and now tommy fucking Tooter is justifying fucking dogs. Christ almighty.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 15, 2021)

Bubbly Sink said:


> Fuck all of you and stop trying to Segway yourselfs into my life


In the golden years newfaggots like you would of been halal'd within the week of registration and sent running back to the safety of your reddit and tumblr pages. To type up gaint walls of text about how the big bad K-Farmers are evil and you totally aren't bad like them, that your curiosity got the best of you. That you've let the rebellious urge to be naughty and edgy run through your veins, but at heart you are truly a good Christian boy.

Newfaggots like you and this kind of newfaggotry like thinking is what is ruining this website. You and your kin are the nail in the coffin of what was once the great Kiwi Farms (tm). You should be ashamed to call yourself a K-Farmer.

In fact, I bet you dont even call yourself one, do you? You’re ashamed aren't you? What would mommy and daddy say if they found out? What about your friends, your popularity? No, a newfaggot like you would never feel pride in their interactions with this community. Would never proudly wear their K-Farmer shirts in public. I have 4 official and 1 counterfeit, but thats besides the point because a newfaggot like you would never own a single one let alone wear it outside of the safety of their bedroom!

Fuck off newfaggot, fuck off all of you newfaggots. You sicken me.

Go do a kickflip into traffic.


----------



## Vampirella (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Bad Gateway (Jun 15, 2021)

I hear theres pooping in here


----------



## Steely Dan (Jun 15, 2021)

@Bubbly Sink You are currently being monitored by the FBI. I'm outside your house right now. I'm driving a red car.  My skin is covered in black shoe polish to hide that I and my associates glow at night. I will break into your house, and you WILL take your meds.


----------



## Lowlife Adventures (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Drain Todger (Jun 15, 2021)

Bubbly Sink said:


> MASTURBATION THEORY: When is the last time you met a man who uses a fleshlight that has many children and an avid sex life? No? The root cause of why this is is simple. Masturbation is a tool of the Jew used to keep the aryan man down by taking his fungal life essence through his semen and converting it into conscious power, then beaming it into the Jewish C-consciousness. As such, the jews will become stronger with the fungal aryan life essense they have just absorbed. All in all, masturbation is a jewish ploy. Every time an aryan woman squirts from masturbation, there is symbolically a jewish man with his head stuck between her legs waiting to lap up the sweet juice. In some such cases, there really is. Jews not only fungally transfer aryan's cum to themselves, but sometimes acquire it firsthand. This is no coincidence, this is a direct plan and ploy. I remember reading something in the Torah I have stored in my head about how raping white women is fun, cool and hip, and that the jewish youth should indulge in it. The jews even infect the minds of young white men and women, encouraging them to have lust for jewesses and jewish men so that they are even thinking of or consuming porn of "attractive" jews while pleasuring themselves. This is a gateway that makes fungal cum absorbing easier for the jews. This is a true fact: sperm counts in Europe, Australia, The US, and New Zealand have declined by 59% since 1973. Notice how all 4 of these regions are primarily white? I don't see Israel mentioned in that list. This isn't a coincidence. The combination of masturbation, soap use, shaving, mask wearing, and thin-body praising, and sharp jawline appreciation have caused this; all things that happen to be endorsed by Jews in white countries. Be a bad goyim and stop pleasuring yourself; instead, find a real human being to be your real hero and have violent, bloody sex with them.


We need a Talmudic Content sticker for when Islamic Content just isn't enough.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 15, 2021)

Lucky Strike Salesman said:


> Blow it out your ass you old rotting pile of shit
> 
> Do you look back on your life happily? Knowing you have made no impact on the world and will die in squalor?


You seem angry, little boy?   Did I strike a nerve?   I won't die in squalor and I've already left  a trail of thousands of people who smile when they think of me.  




NerdShamer said:


> So does it still pop up in his notifications that I tagged him?





NerdShamer said:


> So does it still pop up in his notifications that I tagged him?





Daisymae said:


> everyone is sneasel, eh? I'm sneasel, @NerdShamer is sneasel, everyone is sneasel.
> 
> so sad. he probably masturbates to the thought of pokemon characters humiliating him as another fetish of his on top of pedoautogynephilia.


Desperate for my attention,  talking turds?  Stupid is easy to ignore without the button, you know. 


You are confirmed to be sneasel and confirmed to be a pathological liar who is actually a baby raping,  animal fucking scatophiliac projecting his own fetishes at me, as is dave and all the others.  Pokemon now?  8 year olds getting raped wasn't good enough for you? 

you're the disgusting pervert, mister,  and you're intellectually incompetent to debate anybody rationally about anything , starting with your commitment to debunked pseudo science like "pedoautogynephilia" .   You have numerous sock puppets and have infected many more with the "big lie"  you are propagating.  ergo,  anybody  calling me "pedophile dogfucker  is defining themselves as a  Millennial Turkey under the influence of you and Extra Douchesauce in a ridiculous array of angry autistic adult assholes cartoon characters in your personal army.  You're all very poorly educated , hive minded children living in a virtual world and in for a very rude awakening when the Karma Bus gets to your stops.   Keep virtue signaling about "new faggots" , "pedophile dogfuckers", and "troons"  ,  children.  It's like a beacon to the gods of karmic retribution.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 15, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> You seem angry, little boy?   Did I strike a nerve?   I won't die in squalor and I've already left  a trail of thousands of people who smile when they think of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If karma were real you'd have been rendered into a smelly red paste by a falling piano, Tommy (I do have my fingers crossed for it just being late to the party though)


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> You have numerous sock puppets and have infected many more with the "big lie" you are propagating


IP logs or your argument is invalid.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 15, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> We need a Talmudic Content sticker for when Islamic Content just isn't enough.



That's some warped Nietsche cum Hitler Aryan thinking,   not Talmudic and I'd sure like to know where that lunatic saw this in the Torah:   " I remember reading something in the Torah I have stored in my head about how raping white women is fun, cool and hip, and that the jewish youth should indulge in it "


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 15, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> That's some warped Nietsche cum Hitler Aryan thinking,   not Talmudic and I'd sure like to know where that lunatic saw this in the Torah:   " I remember reading something in the Torah I have stored in my head about how raping white women is fun, cool and hip, and that the jewish youth should indulge in it "


haha

it said cum

also it's Nietzsche you imbecile


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 15, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> If karma were real you'd have been rendered into a smelly red paste by a falling piano, Tommy (I do have my fingers crossed for it just being late to the party though)


That would be wasting a perfectly good piano.

_Real_ karma would involve him catching rabies from a dog that attacked him.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 15, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> That would be wasting a perfectly good piano.
> 
> _Real_ karma would involve him catching rabies from a dog that attacked him.


I think of it more as a sacrifice for a noble cause, but I do like the rabid dog bite more


----------



## Interchanger (Jun 15, 2021)

Holy shit the crazy kiwi is back from a few days ago. Holy shit this dude is either the most based fucker, deep thinking pot head or seriously off his fucking meds.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 15, 2021)

This is why I signed up for this website


----------



## Interchanger (Jun 15, 2021)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> This is why I signed up for this website


Same here, got damn bubbly sink is seriously spitting salvos of truth with his theories. I love how each revolves around Jews and black men. 

But @Bubbly Sink please give me more content, what other Zionist agendas have you discovered that I need to be aware of.


----------



## Drain Todger (Jun 15, 2021)

TFT-A9 said:


> If karma were real you'd have been rendered into a smelly red paste by a falling piano, Tommy (I do have my fingers crossed for it just being late to the party though)


Why do I feel incredibly dirty after Garbage Possum liked one of my posts?


Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> That's some warped Nietsche cum Hitler Aryan thinking,   not Talmudic and I'd sure like to know where that lunatic saw this in the Torah:   " I remember reading something in the Torah I have stored in my head about how raping white women is fun, cool and hip, and that the jewish youth should indulge in it "


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 15, 2021)

Uh oh, Tommy's upset enough to use buttons now.  Everyone look out!


Drain Todger said:


> Why do I feel incredibly dirty after Garbage Possum liked one of my posts?


Think he did that to one of mine in the past and it didn't even make sense.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Jun 15, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> Torah:   " I remember reading something in the Torah I have stored in my head about how raping white women is fun, cool and hip, and that the jewish youth should indulge in it "


WTF. Jews are based?


----------



## Daisymae (Jun 15, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> You seem angry, little boy?   Did I strike a nerve?   I won't die in squalor and I've already left  a trail of thousands of people who smile when they think of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tldr


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Daisymae said:


> Tldr







Just another day in Tommy Tooter's demented life.


----------



## DancingDino (Jun 15, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> You seem angry, little boy?   Did I strike a nerve?   I won't die in squalor and I've already left  a trail of thousands of people who smile when they think of me.


They sure do tommy boy 

I'd smile to if I met someone so disgusting it made all my imperfections seem like strengths in comparison

Enjoy dying in squalor nigger


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 15, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> IP logs or your argument is invalid.


um,  do you have anything constructive do say or are you just a contentious child unworthy of notice?


Interchanger said:


> Holy shit the crazy kiwi is back from a few days ago.* Holy shit this dude is either the most based fucker, deep thinking pot head *or seriously off his fucking meds.


You need to be very careful saying such things about me.  I do resemble that remark and you could get sued for definition of character , but instead  I'll  just offer you a month's free paid subscription to my blog and keep comping it every month you please me with your feedback.

I am the Always High Priestess 420,  a hereditary acolyte of the Ancient Order of Melchizedek which has preserved the cannabis sacrament throughout the ages.  I'm not a dude, please.   I'm an intersex female and my preferred pronouns are "she/it" .   As a Two Spirit,  addressing me as "Sir", "Tom", "Thomas" and referring to me as "he/him" will be considered fighting words and result in being ignored.


Fromtheblackdepths said:


> WTF. Jews are based?


I was quoting somebody else.   I would like to know where the fuck @Bubbly Sink  found that passage.    The Jews you love to hate are the backsliders who violate Torah law to cheat people and steal land in Palestine.  The rest of us aren't like that.


----------



## DancingDino (Jun 15, 2021)

That's possibly the worst weed I've ever seen


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 15, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> You need to be very careful saying such things about me. I do resemble that remark and you could get sued for definition of character , but instead I'll just offer you a month's free paid subscription to my blog and keep comping it every month you please me with your feedback.


They weren't referring to you, you skidmark on Tucson's underoos


Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> I am the Always High Priestess 420, a hereditary acolyte of the Ancient Order of Melchizedek which has preserved the cannabis sacrament throughout the ages. I'm not a dude, please. I'm an intersex female and my preferred pronouns are "she/it" . As a Two Spirit, addressing me as "Sir", "Tom", "Thomas" and referring to me as "he/him" will be considered fighting words and result in being ignored.


I'm gonna put you down as "batshit degenerate retard".  That work for you?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 15, 2021)

Lucky Strike Salesman said:


> They sure do tommy boy
> 
> I'd smile to if I met someone so disgusting it made all my imperfections seem like strengths in comparison
> 
> Enjoy dying in squalor nigger


May you always believe lies,  live foolishly and die stupid, you infantile imbecile with delusions of intellect and redeeming social worth.   bye, now,  virtue signaling , bigoted blowhard.


----------



## DancingDino (Jun 15, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> May you always believe lies,  live foolishly and die stupid, you infantile imbecile with delusions of intellect and redeeming social worth.   bye, now,  virtue signaling , bigoted blowhard.


That's cool and all tom but you raped a child and raped a dog


----------



## Interchanger (Jun 15, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> You need to be very careful saying such things about me.  I do resemble that remark and you could get sued for definition of character , but instead  I'll  just offer you a month's free paid subscription to my blog and keep comping it every month you please me with your feedback.


Who are you I'm talking about the little cow guy, as in OP of this thread. Wait are you Tooter from the Tooter thread?


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> um, do you have anything constructive do say or are you just a contentious child unworthy of notice?


So how are you going to prove to the internet that I'm a sock of @Daisymae?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 15, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> May you always believe lies


Weird way to ask for people to give your bullshit the time of day Tommy


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Interchanger said:


> Who are you I'm talking about the little cow guy, as in OP of this thread. Wait are you Tooter from the Tooter thread?


Yes, it's *THE* Tommy Tooter.

Hide your dogs, weed, and children.


----------



## Interchanger (Jun 15, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> Yes, it's *THE* Tommy Tooter.
> 
> Hide your dogs, weed, and children.


Damn, never interacted with a lolcow before. I don't know much about Tooter, I assume some of the stuff is pretty wild as there's a while thread on them. 

Also never would have guessed a lolcow would have the balls to have an active account on Kiwi. I don't know if that's... 

Who an I kidding it's pretty foolish


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 15, 2021)

Interchanger said:


> Damn, never interacted with a lolcow before. I don't know much about Tooter, I assume some of the stuff is pretty wild as there's a while thread on them.
> 
> Also never would have guessed a lolcow would have the balls to have an active account on Kiwi. I don't know if that's...
> 
> Who an I kidding it's pretty foolish


It's not unknown for lolcows to make accounts here. Often to rage at us and try to defend themselves, but on very rare occasions they end up being cool and integrating with the site, lol

Tommy, however, is a dog molester and child rapist, and thus will never be accepted by any society anywhere on Earth.


----------



## Interchanger (Jun 15, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> It's not unknown for lolcows to make accounts here. Often to rage at us and try to defend themselves, but on very rare occasions they end up being cool and integrating with the site, lol
> 
> Tommy, however, is a dog molester and child rapist, and thus will never be accepted by any society anywhere on Earth.


Oh... Yeah I see why no society what's Tooter then.


----------



## Interchanger (Jun 15, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> It's not unknown for lolcows to make accounts here. Often to rage at us and try to defend themselves, but on very rare occasions they end up being cool and integrating with the site, lol
> 
> Tommy, however, is a dog molester and child rapist, and thus will never be accepted by any society anywhere on Earth.


What's an example of a Lolcow integrating with the site? Obviously we all love god's lonely programmer, Terry A Davis for he was an angle before train-kun took him from his, but any other exsamples?


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Interchanger said:


> What's an example of a Lolcow integrating with the site? Obviously we all love god's lonely programmer, Terry A Davis for he was an angle before train-kun took him from his, but any other exsamples?


Basically, anyone who has a blue banner next to their screenname.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 15, 2021)

NerdShamer said:


> IP logs or your argument is invalid.


um,  do you have anything constructive do say or are you just a contentious child unworthy of notice?


Interchanger said:


> Holy shit the crazy kiwi is back from a few days ago.* Holy shit this dude is either the most based fucker, deep thinking pot head *or seriously off his fucking meds.


You need to be very careful saying such things about me.  I do resemble that remark and you could get sued for definition of character  but instead , I'll  just offer you a month's free paid subscription to my blog and keep comping it every month you please me with your feedback.

https://tommietootertales.substack.com/


Interchanger said:


> Damn, never interacted with a lolcow before. I don't know much about Tooter, I assume some of the stuff is pretty wild as there's a while thread on them.
> 
> Also never would have guessed a lolcow would have the balls to have an active account on Kiwi. I don't know if that's...
> 
> Who an I kidding it's pretty foolish





Interchanger said:


> What's an example of a Lolcow integrating with the site? Obviously we all love god's lonely programmer, Terry A Davis for he was an angle before train-kun took him from his, but any other exsamples?





There's a whole fucking forum on me.  I am the Always High Priestess 420,  a hereditary acolyte of the Ancient Order of Melchizedek, which has preserved the cannabis sacrament throughout the ages.  Pictured is "smalls" of "Royal Highness",  mostly sativa strain i get for a very low price.

I'm also not a dude, please and please don't confuse me with transsexuals and transvestites.     I'm an intersex female and my preferred pronouns are "she/it" .  Yes, speds,  I would rather be referred to as an IT (intersex transgender) then he or him.    As a Two Spirit,  addressing me as "Sir", "Tom", "Thomas" and referring to me as "he/him" will be considered fighting words and result in being ignored and forgotten.   I have no need to "defend my honor"  to a toilet full of transphobic talking turds who believe lies about strangers. Listen to their "proof"  of my so-called admissions carefully. The accusations of me being a "dog molester and child rapist"  are entirely untrue and  I am a well known rainbow hippie artist/activist who is welcome in most places .  Most people laugh with me, not at me.    That was no child. She was not raped and the dog was never fucked by anything but other dogs. . She liked to grind her doggy biscuit on people's palms to get off.  Their favorite one was edited to sound like i was listing all the sexual offenses i committed,  when i was in fact list things i was falsely being accused of, like raping my sister and a 14 year old boy at a rainbow gathering. 


I have been targeted by the illegal covert government for at least 45 years and hounded mercilessly for 22 years online.  This pack of sado-masochistic sociopathic voyeurs was recruited by a team of professional agit/prop agents 5 years ago to do the heavy lifting for them.   Read the beginning of the general thread in my forum.  It's clear how I was lured here with an impostor.

 You now get to decide if i'm just a whacked faggot or what i say is true.  I've been arrested over a 100 times,  beaten into the dirt by fifteen cops at once a few times and shot.   This site is like going to the gym and working out on a heavy bag for my brain.


----------



## Positron (Jun 16, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> I've already left a trail of thousands of people who smile when they think of me.


We smile when we think of you too, just not for the reason you think.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jun 16, 2021)

Fag Theory:  Which is everything @Bubbly Sink & @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg has written, plans on writing, and never will write.  Even when he plagiarizes, it'll be gay like a homo giving himself a reacharound.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 16, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> I have been targeted by the illegal covert government for at least 45 years and hounded mercilessly for 22 years online.


Tell me more!


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jun 16, 2021)

Isn't it funy that cows like Tom become active at the mention of rape? Isn't that right, @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg


----------



## Interchanger (Jun 16, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> I'm also not a dude, please and please don't confuse me with transsexuals and transvestites.


I never called you a dude, I was speaking about Terry A Davis and how he (as in Terry A Davis) was an angle. Partly a joke, but the guy was a funny if completely insane dude when he was round. 

Also the post you first reacted to was not directed at or towards you, I didn't even realise you were participating in this thread. I was speaking about OP, Bubbly Sink. Unless your one in the same?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jun 16, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> I'll just offer you a month's free paid subscription to my blog and keep comping it every month you please me with your feedback.


post your member list


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (Jun 16, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> Tell me more!


I've written about it pretty extensively in a lot of places.  get somebody to give you their twisted version of my history and i'll correct it for you.  my SJW "career"  started in Chicago , in 1970. patrolling changing neighborhoods with the JDL before the Kahanists corrupted it and got us rumbling with the Zionist state's enemies.  I've been associated with the Rainbow Family ,  the hempsters and woodstock family since 1982.   I came out about being trans in about 2010 , have been in the fight for queer equality since then  and in the fight on Palestine's side online since 2014.   I'm a black listed life scientist who has been raving about the climate disasters we're witnessing since I graduated college in 1978.



Interchanger said:


> I never called you a dude, I was speaking about Terry A Davis and how he (as in Terry A Davis) was an angle. Partly a joke, but the guy was a funny if completely insane dude when he was round.
> 
> Also the post you first reacted to was not directed at or towards you, I didn't even realise you were participating in this thread. I was speaking about OP, Bubbly Sink. Unless your one in the same?


oh no.  this is the first i've seen of that guy.  somebody tagged me into the thread.   it should be self evident why i'm testy about that.  sorry if i said anything offensive.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 16, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> I've written about it pretty extensively in a lot of places.  get somebody to give you their twisted version of my history and i'll correct it for you.  my SJW "career"  started in Chicago , in 1970. patrolling changing neighborhoods with the JDL before the Kahanists corrupted it and got us rumbling with the Zionist state's enemies.  I've been associated with the Rainbow Family ,  the hempsters and woodstock family since 1982.   I came out about being trans in about 2010 , have been in the fight for queer equality since then  and in the fight on Palestine's side online since 2014.   I'm a black listed life scientist who has been raving about the climate disasters we're witnessing since I graduated college in 1978.


I'm more interested in the part about you being "targeted by the illegal covert government for at least 45 years". Would like to see more of your escapades.


----------



## behindyourightnow (Jun 16, 2021)

So am I supposed to be having sex with mushr


Bubbly Sink said:


> MASK THEORY: When is the last time you had sexual intercourse with a woman while wearing a mask? Is the answer "never"? Is this a coincidence? No.


So you want us to rape women but not while wearing a mask? No thank you, Mr. Cop


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 16, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> She liked to grind her doggy biscuit on people's palms to get off


Seriously, this ain't normal.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jun 16, 2021)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> I've been associated with the Rainbow Family


Before they kicked you out for raping that boy, Thomas.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 17, 2021)

Kicking the autistic, round 3.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Apr 5, 2022)

coming back to this thread so i can reminisce about how tommy tooter made a schizopost all about himself


----------



## Tabris999 (Apr 5, 2022)

Males were a mistake.


----------



## the clap (Apr 5, 2022)

Whoops, thought this was the MatPat thread


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Kermit Jizz (Apr 5, 2022)

NECRO THEORY : When is the last time you have necroed a thread and didn't get mocked for it? Never? Thought so. Coincidence? No. From the dawn of of the farms, the site has been filled with bullies. Now, we have to shitpost in ancient threads where the OPs aren't around anymore so we don't get bullied. Necroing is not inherently bad, but the alpha bullies of the site like @AnOminous and @Hollywood Hulk Hogan keep all the lesser bullies in line abusing necromancers. Other forums like 4chan prove necroing is beneficial, since nothing posted there since 2011 is worth a shit. You'd be better of just replying to older threads if it were possible on 4chan, but since it's not the site is going to shit. Furthermore, necroing provides newfags with the opportunity to see the forum culture and history on the front page. Again, why do you think 4chan is so shit, because none of the newfags get exposed to dank memes like Tentaquil or Long Cat. Anti-necro propaganda is a ploy to eliminate forum culture and let newfags outbreed oldfags through their gay new threads. If you use google to translate "Necromancy" to H*brew and back again you get Ob, which is just Op upside down and thereby the antithesis of Op. Since Op is a fag we know Ob to be righteous and therefore necroing is too. Pedos have been coming to the farms at an alarming rate in recent years as older threads have remained dead. This is clear causation; not correlation. Why do you think pedo/loli posting is so high on 4chan compared to the farms? Because they have no consistent site culture, and one day we will be overrun with pedos if we don't keep old threads alive.
I'm so fucking sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------

